# Chicks and Ducks.



## randyr6x2 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wanted to raise my chicks and ducks together to insure they would all coexist in the coop area. The coop is big. 45 square foot and about 15-20 sq ft of run. But my ducklings are out growing the chicks. Are the chicks getting enough to eat with larger ducks around? Thanks for the help. They all seem healthy and active just a concern


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ducks do grow so fast as I'm too discovering. Mine are just over 6 weeks and the male is already as big as my full grown chickens. As long as you have the feeders full and maybe a couple different spots for a couple feeders, I'm sure the chicks are getting enough too. Might want to keep an eye on if the ducks are chasing the chicks away from the feed at all though. I've noticed my sassy female tends to do that with her food & water - chase the chickens away.


----------



## randyr6x2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you. They tend to share well but I have noticed a huge increase in food intake over the past few days. Hopefully due to healthy birds but that was my cause for concern. Maybe my chicks just looks small next to their duck roommates. Have you ever heard of only making food available for young chicks and ducks for 12 hours aday?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Keep an eye on the birds when keeping them together because the ducks will attempt to bite the chicks and eat their feathers (strange right?) I see this all the time and usually they are okay but I always keep a little eye on them. Also make sure you have enough water for the both of them. I wouldn't worry about the feed but more about the water because ducks and chickens both drink lots of it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Prolly growth spurt.


----------

